# LGB 20922 Garratt



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Was this actually 1:22.5 or was it closer to the Accucraft 1:!9?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna said:


> Was this actually 1:22.5 or was it closer to the Accucraft 1:!9?


While some listings claim it is 1:22.5, it's a model of a 2' gauge loco and if you do the math it works out at 1:19th scale, the typical UK scale for 2' gauge locos. [Wikipedia says the length is 14,784mm and the model is 787mm.]


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorna, it is 1:19 (subject to usual small deviations) and it is almost identical in size with Accucraft Garratt. Accucraft model is of NGG 16 class while LGB/Aster is of NGG 13. The Aster/LGB model is a beauty. If I remember correctly it is the first of the Limited Edition of LGB with Aster which had sound. I was fortunate to be at Schinznach Dorf when Massoth engineer was actually recording the sound from the Drakensberg. I had a nice conversation with him and took some photos which later appeared in LGB Telegram in a short article which I contributed. Best wishes from Indoors, Zubi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_Class_NG_G13_2-6-2+2-6-2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_Class_NG_G16_2-6-2+2-6-2


----------

